# Look 595 or Pinarello Carbon Paris/Prince



## loriness (May 9, 2007)

The ever burning question of what to upgrade myself to. I have saved and now is the time to put some money down for a new top end speed machine. I know I need to go for one that fits best/suit my ride but being in the top end of the range, I am unable to find a LBS who is willing to let me demo the bikes here in Sydney Australia.

So other then taking a punt, I have no way to know which one will suit me better. Any suggestions?


----------



## triptolemos (Jul 11, 2007)

Funny; I have the exact same dilemma! Considering a Paris or a 595 or 595 Ultra and its impossible to try them all. Guess it's mostly a matter of rider built and preference, but how to tell in advance?


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

Go the Look 595. I have ridden both ad the Look is more comfy and stable ,I find. My mate has the Paris and I have the white origin. If my mate had his choice, he would have gone the Look. I came off a Colnago C50 and have ridden a Lot of bikes and have no doubt that the Look isthe best Bike I have ridden. Its a fast ,comfy fantastic bike. Cant imagine a bike riding any better.--------------------I also had trouble finding a bike to DEMO as I live in Melbourne Australia.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

would love to demo either of these bikes or the new prince carbon looking to upgrade my ride from a m tcr carbon to well my dream (at the moment) bike, what makes the Look the best bike u have ridden stiffness handling etc im loking for a stiff race only bike. Is it hard to pre ride the Look as cutting the post could be an issue. no dealers out here in cold wet gippsland.
slowdave


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

*look 595*



slowdave said:


> would love to demo either of these bikes or the new prince carbon looking to upgrade my ride from a m tcr carbon to well my dream (at the moment) bike, what makes the Look the best bike u have ridden stiffness handling etc im loking for a stiff race only bike. Is it hard to pre ride the Look as cutting the post could be an issue. no dealers out here in cold wet gippsland.
> slowdave


 For me it has it all. Stiff, light ,comfy and fast and great looking bike..I have my 595 set up for Triathalon. Its super fast. Downhills it does`nt flinch. I have had a 585 as well, whic was fantastic as well. But for me the 595 is stiffer and more comfy.


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Picked up a 595 myself w/out a test ride - no regrets, simply the best bike I have ever swung my leg over.

Can't comment on the Paris, never riden it, but personally, I like the jet fighter clean lines of the Look 595 - it seems to scream Mach 5!


----------



## davey d (Jul 22, 2007)

Its strange how we narrow down to the same choices, I to am looking between the Look 595 and the Pinarello, being slightly bigger than normal 13 stone I am swayed towards the 595 ultra as I mainly do crits and short rr's and the extra stiffness would give me the edge. The look dealer said there is a new 585 coming out which has clouded my decision, he has also offered a great deal if I use Sram group set instead of my normal Dura Ace, anybody want to pass comment on Sram?


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

I had Sram Force on my C50 which was the bike before I got my 595.I have to say that it works well. Easy to use. I cam from Campag, which was a little different. I think it would been easier coming from Shimano, with the action it uses. My only thing that pissed me off was if the front derailer was not perfectly set in the correct position it would rub, and since Sram front derailers have no adjustment-----like campg it got very annoying. Hence if you have a look on the sram reviews by some, it was the main problem they have. Maybe they have fixed the problem now------but I believe the front derailer needs attention. From Sram that is. Other than that its good-------very light tap or movement needed to change.


----------



## triptolemos (Jul 11, 2007)

davey d said:


> Its strange how we narrow down to the same choices, I to am looking between the Look 595 and the Pinarello, being slightly bigger than normal 13 stone I am swayed towards the 595 ultra as I mainly do crits and short rr's and the extra stiffness would give me the edge. The look dealer said there is a new 585 coming out which has clouded my decision, he has also offered a great deal if I use Sram group set instead of my normal Dura Ace, anybody want to pass comment on Sram?



The new model is the 586:







it also comes in black and uses monobloc construction. It's between the 585 and 595 stiffness wise. I am also considering this model now.


----------

